# Hello from Western NY!



## Wynergy (May 23, 2006)

Newly minted judoka here, BJJ practicioner, after a couple of bouts of midget wrestling with my friends got me into grappling. My friend and I started two and a half months ago, and have since enrolled 2 other people within our dojo, and are getting more people interested all the time, perhaps enough to start a BJJ club at our college. Many other interests, but they are not pertinent to the martial arts. Cheers all : )


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## Rick Wade (May 23, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy posting.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## HKphooey (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.
Terry


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    Be safe.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!  Go Bills!


----------



## fightingfat (May 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Wynergy (May 23, 2006)

Wow. How friendly. Cheers to you all, this seems like a very comprehensive forum.


----------



## stickarts (May 23, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## green meanie (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums........Aloha


----------



## Kacey (May 23, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, newly minted Wynergy!  Enjoy the forum!


----------



## kelly keltner (May 23, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Swordlady (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MTartyon:


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Hello & Welcome!!!


----------



## Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

Good to have you Aboard  I'm originally from Wellsville  

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome! I'm in Buffalo myself.  What college?


----------



## Wynergy (May 25, 2006)

SUNY Geneseo, the best school that almost nobody has ever heard of


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2006)

I've heard of it.   Had a GF who went there oh, 12 or so years back.  Was a great Chinese place in town at the time.    Hell of a drive out there, but a very nice campus.


----------



## Wynergy (May 25, 2006)

Yes, it's beautiful here, especially in the summer. The nice chinese place got demolished, but my friends and I support the current one. They love us! Also, there's apparently a pretentious karate club, but since 4 of us are learning BJJ here, we may start up something for that instead... assuming we can get mats!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MardiGras Bandit (May 25, 2006)

Hi. If you don't mind me asking, where do you go to school? I just graduated from Fredonia State and ran the BJJ club there. I also helped some people in the area start the college club at Buffalo State. If you ever try to get one running, feel free to ask advice about what to do. The process is pretty standard in most cases and I would be glad to give you any help I could offer.

EDIT: Ok, I guess I should read the whole thread before I post a question you answered. If you try to start a grappling club make sure to highlight the differences between BJJ and karate, otherwise the people in charge might just dismiss you with a "we already have a karate club" excuse. Also, if you can get money there is at least one good BJJ school in Rochester and you could probably get the instructor for seminars. Where do you train now? Your instructor might be able to help you with any potential club, even if he just offers up advice.


----------



## bluemtn (May 26, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome from Eastern NY


----------



## kelly keltner (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------

